# Disposal of dead goats



## Erik_L

It's a question I have to ponder.
How do you dispose of dead goats? Though unfortunate, death happens. Do you take then to the landfill, bury them, donate them to vet schools?

Thanks, 
Erik L

Erik_L sent this from his iPhone using GoatSpot. Pretty cool, huh?


----------



## sweetgoats

All my goats are here on the property with me along with my horse dogband cats. For me no way would I take them to a land fill. It cost us quite a hit to bury the horse but that is where he had to go.
I do know some people take them to the back peopery or away and let the other animals eat them.


----------



## choffeditz

You can bury them. Most landfills that I am aware of do not take dead animals. Depending on the size of your farm. If you have access to large amounts of manure. You can cover them with manure instead of burying. We use this practice for cows, granted you need space to do this.


----------



## ksalvagno

If this is not an animal that you plan to eat, you can bury them or take them to the vet and have them dispose of the remains. You could also see if you have a removal service in your area. I agree that I don't know of any landfills that will take dead animals.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

our landfill takes them, sheep or smaller than that. There may also be a rendering(spelling?) plant in your area. That would be were farmers can take cattle, ect...

We used to bury them, but we have a lot of rock and that is a giantic job. 

You can learn about composting, but have to follow the laws and regulations abou that. 

and there is burning, again there are regulations about that.


----------



## MOgoatlady

there was a good discussion on here recently under the title "awkward question" that got alot of responses


----------



## KW Farms

We have a lot of property that we can legally bury ours on. You'll want to check into the laws if you haven't already...each area is different and there are laws in most states regarding where you can and cannot bury an animal.


----------



## clearwtrbeach

We have very small property but did put the carcass (from 3 butcher wethers) in the ground. Next year or God forbid we loose someone, we'll probably have to ask our landlord to bury up on one of his hills.


----------



## Erik_L

MOgoatlady said:


> there was a good discussion on here recently under the title "awkward question" that got alot of responses


Thanks. I searched the posts, figuring that someone had asked. I couldn't find any. I'll go look at that one.

Erik_L sent this from his iPhone using GoatSpot. Pretty cool, huh?


----------



## fd123

I have a special back corner of my property that i bury ALL of my animals in when death occurs.. All of my animals are just "PETS" down to the qual...lol...DONT ASK ME WHY...It just happened this way!! I had different intentions when i purchased alot of my animals...but ...the more time i spent around them..i got to know them..and the more i fell in love with them!! The qual were supposed to be harvested within 8 weeks...but i love the sounds they make, and get more out of listening , and watching them than i would the 2 bites they would offer if harvested!


----------



## hurvinek

When my goat died, we had her cremated. They even gave her back to us in a box and a card with the rainbow bridge poem. I know, not all funeral homes take animals, so you have to check if there is one near you that does. Olga


----------

